# Eagle Head Mount



## DeltaBoy

We had a great hunt in Sask. and many geese fell during the hunt.

[siteimg]3266[/siteimg]


----------



## bratlabs

Thats a sweet pose!!


----------



## WingedShooter7

awesome mount man


----------



## Rick Acker

Tough mount to pull off...Nice![/img]


----------



## SmellCat

Hey Delta I know this is an old thread but who mounted that one for ya? I've still got an eagle head in the freezer from last spring and I think I can finally afford to get it mounted. That pose is awesome!

Smell


----------



## R y a n

WOW that is a fabulous mount!!! That has got to be one of the nicest snow/blue mounts I've ever seen! Any chance you'd ever sell it? 

Congrats man!

I need to find a goose as pretty as that to mount! Man am I envious!

Ryan

.


----------



## Rick Acker

Unless its a pen raised bird, which I'm sure it's not...Be careful about asking to sell Migratory Birds. It's a federal crime. So, it's not worth even joking around. They put people in prision for that. It's an old law, that in my opinon should be done away with, but it is what is. I've been told that Federal Agents regularly look at sites like this for that kind of activity.


----------



## bullocklabradors

Beautiful Goose!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## SlipperySam

I wonder if it applies to mounted birds though? I can understand why they wouldn't let you sell it fresh. Probably depends on the warden like many of the rules. Better safe than sorry I guess.

Anyway...that is an awesome looking mount.


----------



## DeltaBoy

SmellCat said:


> Hey Delta I know this is an old thread but who mounted that one for ya? I've still got an eagle head in the freezer from last spring and I think I can finally afford to get it mounted. That pose is awesome!Smell


A good buddy of mine mounted the bird and I couldn't be happier with how it turned out...


----------



## Rick Acker

Yes, it does apply to mounted birds. If a somebody stiff's me on a waterfowl mount that I do for him or her...I can not RE-SELL! I have to destroy or gift it or keep it myself! Haven't had that happen yet though! I've seen people selling waterfowl mounts on ebay(that you just know are not pen raised) or people sell them at garage sales all the time. Not smart or worth it! Don't want to mess with the fed's!
The law was orginally inteded to stop market hunting! Now, that is not an issue anymore, I think it should be done away with. I wouldn't count on it though!


----------



## R y a n

Rick Acker said:


> Unless its a pen raised bird, which I'm sure it's not...Be careful about asking to sell Migratory Birds. It's a federal crime. So, it's not worth even joking around. They put people in prision for that. It's an old law, that in my opinon should be done away with, but it is what is. I've been told that Federal Agents regularly look at sites like this for that kind of activity.


WOW thanks for the head's up Rick. I'll need to check on that. I thought I knew every wildlife law in the books ... but apparently not that one.

Interesting indeed!

Ryan

.


----------



## oatsboy

lawers,court, fines,jail,loss of business license,not to mention door replacement when the man with the glock kicks it in.
oh ya! resoning you only sold the driftwood the duck was mounted to will not hold up in court sadly there is presidence.
residue!you cant arrest me for residue!


----------



## WingedShooter7

the mounts on ebay are all pen raised they say in the description


----------



## Rick Acker

Don't believe everything you read!


----------



## dogdoc

Listen to what Rick is saying. It is illegal. I had 2 US Fish and Wildlife Agents come to my house to go over the laws with me when I started doing waterfowl in 1977. I don't believe anything has changed.


----------



## Fossilman

I know a guy in Wyoming that had a Eagle mounted,he got three years in the State Prison and all his mounts,rifles,fishing poles taken away and no hunting or fishing for seven years...........


----------

